# AFX: not all are good experiences



## bambino (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all!

As you probably know Im not an expert, just returning to HO slot cars for home racing, just for fun.

Just wanted to share my opinion about AFX cars: 

About 6 years ago I bought a Super G+ then chasis broke after a few minor crashes, chasis plastic is black and very weak. I glued it back and it is running ok. Problem solved.

Months later I got a SRT (Jaguar/AFX) and chasis needed some sanding as it literally was in contact with the track at all times. Chasis sanded, problem solved. But still, rear axle is kind of wobbling, though it doesn't seem to affect performance.

Months later I got another SRT (Chaparral) and tires got cracked in about a year. Bought new tires. Problem solved.

Recently I got a Mega G and it lacked a pick up shoe (Im trying to figure out what to do, return, get an extra pick up shoe or what)

Also, I got a SRT and out of the box, chasis came broken at the point of the guide pin. Glued it back, didn't want to bother with asking for a return.

I wonder why AFX are so praised, I have never had this kind of problems with any Tyco, Life Like or AW. 

Everywhere I go, people say AFX are the best of the best (talking about home racing, of course)

But I wonder why AFX enjoy such a good reputation??

If you want my humble opinion, speaking in general terms, I consider Life Like the best quality. Even Tyco, which are cheap, haven't had any issues with them.... And I have some very old Tyco running well.

Any opinion?? Just want to know why AFX enjoys so good reputation. is it that Im such an unlucky guy to get only bad ones??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well your calling the super g, SRT, and the Mega G all AFX, fact is that its more Tomy than AFX. 

When I year AFX, I think more along the lines of the Original AFX from the 70's. 

The Super G had an issues with the plastic so the prefered color is the dark gray opposed to the flimsy black junk. Myself, I never had any SRT chassis issues and neverplayed with the Mega G yet. Hope this helps. Fact is the 70's AFX were and still are some of the most dependable ever besides the obvious champion chassis the T-Jet.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I can't speculate on how and why opinions are formed over time but I can tell you that the current leadership at RaceMasters, the US owner of the AFX brand, is very attuned to delivering the best products that they can and ensuring every customer is a happy customer. 

If you contact RaceMasters about a product issue they will make it right and they will also follow up with their manufacturing channel to see if corrections are needed to their internal processes. Informing RaceMasters/AFX about your issues allows them to take action and help other customers avoid problems that RaceMasters/AFX can work to fix. Simply complaining about about it allows you to blow off some steam but may not do much to help your fellow enthusiasts and avoid further issues downstream. 

I believe that RaceMasters recognizes that carrying the AFX brand comes with a certain level of responsibility because of the legacy and reputation. I also believe they take this responsibility very seriously. Give them a chance to fix it instead of taking on that burden yourself. I think you'll be impressed by their ability to turn a deficiency into a win-win outcome.

For historical context, there were some breakage issues with some AFX chassis produced a number of years ago due to the age of the molds and material issues. The company made significant investments and fixed these issues. Unfortunately their great efforts were offset by other regulatory roadblocks and they (and we as consumers) didn't get to capitalize on that investment as planned. Ultimately they did land on a very good solution with the MegaG chassis and stunning new body molds but as you've seen there are still some kinks in the production process that landed you with a shoeless chassis. I know that they are always refining their production processes and taking very hands-on steps to root out the causes of these shortfalls. It's a big challenge in today's smaller slot car market but they seem to be very dedicated to living up to the AFX brand's reputation. Contact RaceMasters and give 'em a chance to make it right.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have raced original Aurora AFX cars for many years and crashed them many times.I have never had a chassis so much as crack let alone break so you must be referring to the modern incarnations of the AFX brand,


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I own a large number of Super G+ chassis including a number of the black chassis and have only had issues with a very select few of the black chassis.
I have about 20 of the SRT chassis and have never had an issue with any of them. 
I own about 15 of the new Mega G and all have been intact in the package. I did have issues with the pickup shoe design on the early chassis but I quickly learned to tweak to resolve. None of the later chassis have had the issue.

The current Mattel 440X2 type chassis is a great value for the price and continues in the great design of the original Tyco. But the quality is not the same.

Lifelike chassis run well from the package but are subject to breakage at the front pickup shoe hangers.

At least these are my experiences.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

bambino maybe try an old magnatraction with some hop up parts. i think you,d like ,em especially if you like magnet cars. i agree with joe skylark. but what ever you do enjoy yer time in the hobby.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:
"Contact RaceMasters and give 'em a chance to make it right".

Bambino,

Not sure where you purchased the "problematic" cars. I suggest in the future to buy AFX products direct from Racemasters. I do and have yet to experience any quality issues. There is a place on their website to contact them via email. Try corresponding with them about your problems. I'm sure they will address your needs and make effort to keep you as a good customer.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Most of my SG+ "black chassis" have cracking/split issues.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah I have several SRT chassis that have either split at the guide pin or have the shoe hanger broken, All are from impacts, I just get the super glue out and have at it, for the hangers I have inserted piano wire and glued, to repair / replace the shoe hanger. These are just "home" cars so I dont worry about them being perfect, just bend things until they look & work right.

Just for the record I have 50+ true AFX cars and none have any broken chassis parts, well maybe all but the ones I hacked on a little as a kid, but they all still run great. Wish they made em like that again.

Boosted


----------



## bambino (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all!

Thanks for your reply

I didn't mean to bash at AFX, and yes, Im talking about "modern" AFX which are certainly more Tomy than AFX.

And I tried not to make it sound as a complain, don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. It was just an opinion. I don't want to mention where I bought all of those cars as it would be pretty unpolite and irresponsible on my side. I bought them here and there, from different places. Besides, that's not the point. 

Currently I have about 15 AFX cars, including one from about 1979.

I understand this is a competitive market and part of the hobby is to fix and probably upgrade your cars.

Probably my post sounds aggressive as a little immature kid complaining but Im far from that. Just wanted to know if other people have had similar experiences (Tomy, more than AFX)


And yes, letting them know my issues would certainly improve future production, that's a very good idea...

Sorry

Thanks all!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Relax bud, I dont think anyone was insulted in any way. And you def didn't come off like a pissed kid, its just people have all different opinions, which is good. We are.just glad to help and put our own input as individuals. 

I didnt take it as any kind of a bashing bambino. It's all good. 

And its worth a look see into upgrading an old AFX chassis from the 70's, and really have some driving fun!!!


Hope we all helped you a little bit anyways :wave:


----------



## bambino (Oct 8, 2011)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Relax bud, I dont think anyone was insulted in any way. And you def didn't come off like a pissed kid, its just people have all different opinions, which is good. We are.just glad to help and put our own input as individuals.
> 
> I didnt take it as any kind of a bashing bambino. It's all good.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe!

Glad to read your words!!

And yes, you all helped me...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*6 years?....better reboot*

There is a lengthy history that chronicles Racemaster's response to your topics. 

Please take the time to research their stellar customer service history on independent slotboards. Additionally I would also carefully review how they have responded to the concerns of their customers over time. 

To answer your question, they enjoy rabid loyalty and repeat business because of their tenacious customer service and willingness to go the extra mile for their customer base.

I recommend that you do two things, first contact "AFX", and while things get sorted out take the time to do some research and catch up.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there seems to be "generation" differences in what folks recognize as "AFX". 
to be sure, it absolutely does say "AFX" on TOMY brand packages and they have every right because they bought the rights(trademark) to be legally allowed to do so. 
therefore, younger folks who didn't have the pleasure of buying original Aurora brand slot cars, track and accessories can only relate to TOMY "AFX" as "AFX" in their eyes. 
that is not their fault, but it does contribute to confusion in conversations regarding products available. 
I know this gets hashed and rehashed frequently and it might even have been in this thread, which I have not read entirely.
so if I am merely repeating someone elses thoughts, pardon my foolishness.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

bambino

I read through the replies, but did not see the following out right

As ALpink say, AFX just carried on

the SRT & SG+ were from TOMY, many of raced the SG+ in organized racing from local clubs to the HOPRA NATs! they were a lot of fun, but many folks had issues especially it seems in later years with breaking.

The mega G is not Tomy, but race masters and they seem to be very good at sending out replacement product. sad thing the new gray SG+ chassis is nice, hate to see it go


----------



## bambino (Oct 8, 2011)

slotking said:


> bambino
> 
> I read through the replies, but did not see the following out right
> 
> ...


Hi Slotking

I just contacted my seller (which is not AFXracing/racemasters, by the way) and I will be sent another car, for the Mega G shoeless issue. Of course, I need to send back the bad one, which I will send shortly.

Yes, of course customer service is great and I appreciate that, I see no problem on that. 

I just think it would be even better not to need any customer service in the first place, but once I need it, Im very happy they are doing great.

Thanks!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think TOMY did a great job, for a large corporate toy company that typically doesn't care about these little cars.
They brought many nice cars to market and developed the track system that most folks use today.
The Turbo is my favorite chassis from them, but I have great respect for the SuperG+.
The fact that they had quality issues near the end of their ownership doesn't surprise me.
Racemasters has done well to reinvest and has the company pointed in the right direction.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tomy...*

Lots of info already so i will keep it short.

Raised on LL, Tomy, and Tyco.. 

Older LLs don't break. At least I haven't been able to break one. Newer ones have front axle/wheel problems.

Tomy- SG+ will and do crack. Some sooner than others. Wall shots are bad. Best way to solve this, switch to G3 chassis's and swap guts for serious race cars. Bad spots are rear of the chassis (at the corners I have found, and around the guide pin).

Tyco- Somewhat bulletproof, but for home racing gets beat up pretty bad by Tomy cars (performance). Can be tough to get the hang of to work on.

I have never broke a 70s pancake AFX car.. never... 

-marc and marcus


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

smokinHOs said:


> I have never broke a 70s pancake AFX car.. never...


Me neither. They're not fast enough to break.


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

It sounds to me like you've just had incredibly bad luck with your cars. 

Personally, I'm a fan of both AFX and Tyco. I love Tyco cars for doing 
laps and having fun with. However, for racing, I'd go with an AFX chassis
hands down. The magnets, motors and overall precision are just superior.

As far as track goes, AFX also takes the win. I'm just getting back into 
slots again and I ordered the Super International set to get me started. 
The rails are fitted better and more evenly flush with other track I've used.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Me neither. They're not fast enough to break.



Really? I have some set up to race and they fly!!! Some mean grewns and some green tip w/ red wire. They scream!!! A set of sluggos on the rear, and they are good to go. Maybe you never spent time trying to get em to run perhaps? 

Even these racing chassis' have never broke. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If you're looking the grab some SuperG+ or Turbo chassis on the cheap you can't go wrong by ordering them through the AfxRacing Blowouts deals:

http://afxracing.com/pg/blowouts

Not a lot of body selection, but you're getting a body *and* a chassis for less than the price of the "great deal" $14.99 price that they used to get just for the rolling chassis. These are the superb, crisply molded, gray new-mold SG+ chassis. Even with shipping these are a great deal and you can always crank up your spray guns to create some custom paint schemes on top of the limited ones being offered.


----------

